# Coosa Transom



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a very small skiff to replace a wood cored transom. Purchased a coosa board replacement for the repair, thinking of using epoxy for the repair with biaxial n mat n putty. Any suggestions what temperature is required to start the repair as it has been in the low 40's at night and 60's during the days. The repair is in a polyester built boat 20 years old, any suggestions, thanks in advance.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I want a minimum of mid 60's for 6-8 hours after I do my glassing


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> I want a minimum of mid 60's for 6-8 hours after I do my glassing


Looks like I will have to wait for another warm front...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

What company has the best prices to order epoxy/biaxial from..?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm a big fan of boatbuildercentral.com

But it may be best to go with a local supplier?


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Google discount figerglass cloth, I found some second run 6oz 60" cloth for 4 bucks a yard. There's good deals just gotta look

Fiberglasssite.com has 1700 biax for less than 2.50 a yard, you'd have to ask someone else if that would work for coosa though I'm not sure

Check carbonfigerglass.com or uscomposites for epoxy. It's not silvertip but for the price you can't beat it


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I prefer good quality and fair prices over discounts. I like Fiberglass coatings Inc. (FGCI.com), and Boatbuildercentral.com is good too, but I'm not a fan of their Marine epoxy resin.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks all for the information, I also found another supplier : Fiberglasssite.com
OOPS, I see someone already listed that site.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Raka.com as well


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

albrighty_then said:


> Google discount figerglass cloth, I found some second run 6oz 60" cloth for 4 bucks a yard. There's good deals just gotta look
> 
> Fiberglasssite.com has 1700 biax for less than 2.50 a yard, you'd have to ask someone else if that would work for coosa though I'm not sure
> 
> Check carbonfigerglass.com or uscomposites for epoxy. It's not silvertip but for the price you can't beat it


https://www.hamiltonmarine.com/ might be worth checking. They also have many other parts too numerous to mention.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I have a very small skiff to replace a wood cored transom. Purchased a coosa board replacement for the repair, thinking of using epoxy for the repair with biaxial n mat n putty. Any suggestions what temperature is required to start the repair as it has been in the low 40's at night and 60's during the days. The repair is in a polyester built boat 20 years old, any suggestions, thanks in advance.


 Coosa is a much better choice than plywood. But it would be easier to just simply lay up a solid glass transom to a thickness that suits the power. I layered up about 1 1/4" for 115hp mercury and that was over kill. I would not hesitate placing 200hp on the same transom. As to the type of resin, I would use polyester if that is what the original boat is. As for a cold climate, a friend in the area built a 50' boat in the middle of winter, outdoors, some 30 years ago. She is still going strong. If you have a garage, do the work for the fresh air to breathe outside on a boat on trailer. When finished, back it into the garage and turn on the heat to cure it. Just remember, no open flame heat. jim


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> Coosa is a much better choice than plywood. But it would be easier to just simply lay up a solid glass transom to a thickness that suits the power. I layered up about 1 1/4" for 115hp mercury and that was over kill. I would not hesitate placing 200hp on the same transom. As to the type of resin, I would use polyester if that is what the original boat is. As for a cold climate, a friend in the area built a 50' boat in the middle of winter, outdoors, some 30 years ago. She is still going strong. If you have a garage, do the work for the fresh air to breathe outside on a boat on trailer. When finished, back it into the garage and turn on the heat to cure it. Just remember, no open flame heat. jim


Back to the transom thickness, a good 1/2 inch of solid glass would be more than enough for 25hp and under. Just be sure to wrap it up around the inside of the sides so that you are making the corners as strong as the transom. If you are thinking 60hp and less, consider 3/4" thickness. If it does not feel right when cured, simply sand and add another 3-5 layers, alternating matt and a structural like biax or woven roven. I use a biax structural that has 1/2oz of matt glued to one side. It is called 2408 or 3208, which means it has 32 ounces of strands on one side (1/2 going east west, the other half going north south) and 8 ounces of matt on the other. It is all stitched together with a string that dissolves in polyester resin. As soon as that string dissolves, you can lay it in or around some very sharp corners.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up for your experiences, but have already gotten the coosa 1/2" thick board and have some epoxy from another project. Earlier I built a large ice cooler/gas tank with foam board and polyester resin/mat, fumes were tooooo much for me to deal with. The epoxy has almost no fumes and headaches. The motor to be used is 6 thru 25 hp 2 stroke, boat is a glorified pirogue 40"x 32" bottom x 13'8"length, pointed bow, glass construction. Rotten transom and broken sides on the rollover gunnels. I am refurbishing it for my outboard engine builder who has my two skiffs in the shop under the wrench..


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

albrighty_then said:


> Google discount figerglass cloth, I found some second run 6oz 60" cloth for 4 bucks a yard. There's good deals just gotta look
> 
> Fiberglasssite.com has 1700 biax for less than 2.50 a yard, you'd have to ask someone else if that would work for coosa though I'm not sure
> 
> Check carbonfigerglass.com or uscomposites for epoxy. It's not silvertip but for the price you can't beat it


a


albrighty_then said:


> Google discount figerglass cloth, I found some second run 6oz 60" cloth for 4 bucks a yard. There's good deals just gotta look
> 
> Fiberglasssite.com has 1700 biax for less than 2.50 a yard, you'd have to ask someone else if that would work for coosa though I'm not sure
> 
> Check carbonfigerglass.com or uscomposites for epoxy. It's not silvertip but for the price you can't beat it


US Composites did have a great price on the thin Epoxy and biaxial cloth and tapes..thanks. Made the material order today, probably arrive next week...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

UScomposites.

Good product and good customer service.


----------



## Chris_Elkins (Jul 25, 2015)

A couple of layers of 1700 on either side of the coosa. You could also double (sandwich) the coosa with epoxy/cabosil and a layer of 1700 between. You want fast hardener and 60 degrees is no problem. It might take a couple of days for it to get really hard. Epoxy is much stronger than poly. Also use some knees made out of your extra coosa and lots of 1700 tape (strips). As previously stated, reinforce the corners with 1700.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Completed the rebuild of the Pirogue, it will be usable for duck hunting. Came out a little heavier than anticipated. Nice looking little hull, thinking about using it to make a mold and build a few. What would be a sturdy lightweight layup schedule, as this hull probably weighs 130# now with the epoxy repairs on the chop polyester hull.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Build it like a gheenoe and put a foam sandwich floor in it. That will keep it light and inexpensive.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Would still like a schedule for the layup, probably run a 6 thru 15 hp on it...I was amazed at how strong a layer of 1708 with epoxy, but don't know if 2 layers for the sides would be toooo heavy/strong as want to make rollover gunnels n single floor without double bottom, cored.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

If you are using epoxy, skip the 1708 and use 17 oz biax. 2 layers on the sides will be plenty with tha HP assuming it doesnt have 20 inches of freeboard.


----------

